
Ask HN: Any online book club for scientific books? - rixed
Some books are hard enough that I&#x27;d like to be able to discuss them with others, to share ideas, hints for exercices, discuss complex topics etc. Basically a MOOC with a book instead of a teacher.
Technically a web forum would do, with one forum per book, where you would be able to find people who are or have been recently reading that book.
Couldn&#x27;t find anything like that, surprisingly. Am I blind?
======
drannex
This is a great idea.

